
How Bellingcat outfoxes the world’s spy agencies - krona
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/10/how-bellingcat-outfoxes-the-worlds-spy-agencies/
======
ElBarto
"MI5 would just hold them back, almost certainly if researchers strayed into
illegality, says the source. Bellingcat’s willingness to buy information on
the black market or scoop it up from pirate sites makes them better than
governments at gleaning information from open sources in ‘almost all’ cases,
he says."

Intelligence services trying to make you underestimate them. Classic
disinformation campaign.

